# This just is crazy - BR 600 VS BR 550



## tsaw

Follow closely... and you will see something insane.

Stihl makes back pack blowers. They have a BR 600 and a BR 550. The BR 600 costs 489.95 and the BR 550 $429.95. The BR 550 weighs more,(21.8 Ibs. vs 20.1) and has less power.  
Power being: BR 600: 1,012 cfm - BR550:  (530 cfm)

So far so good right? The more expensive machine weighs less and moves more air volume. Of course it costs more.

However, this is where it gets crazy.
They both have the *exact* same 4-mix engine.
The ONLY difference in parts between the two are these:

Model name plate
Carburetor
Fan housing
Fan wheel
Blower tube kit

Well one would think that the BR 600 must have some increased expense in them parts listed above. Nope!!!!!!!!!

The BR 600's fan wheel costs $36.72
The 550 $62.52

After all is said and done, the price difference between all the parts is $20.34 In other words, to purchase the same parts, the BR 550 parts would cost $20.34 more than the 600.

What the well is up with that?

Disclaimer: This took me less than 10 minutes to research using ARI Partsmart software at work


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

two words proffit margin


----------



## EastTexFrank

Higher model number equals higher consumer cost.  Good post.  It's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## rlk

Tsaw, I've been looking at the same Stihl blowers.  I believe the 550 is supposed to be quieter than all the others.  Maybe that's why the fan is so much higher priced.

If you decide to purchase one, please post your decision for me.

Late yesterday I looked at a neighbor's Homeline backpack blower.  I'll bet that thing did not weigh 10 pounds, which is much lighter than the Stihl.  His is a reconditioned model and he only paid $100 for it.

I'm thinking I need to check out some more brands even though I really like Stihl products.

Bob


----------



## tsaw

rlk said:


> Tsaw, I've been looking at the same Stihl blowers.  I believe the 550 is supposed to be quieter than all the others.  Maybe that's why the fan is so much higher priced.
> 
> If you decide to purchase one, please post your decision for me.
> 
> Late yesterday I looked at a neighbor's Homeline backpack blower.  I'll bet that thing did not weigh 10 pounds, which is much lighter than the Stihl.  His is a reconditioned model and he only paid $100 for it.
> 
> I'm thinking I need to check out some more brands even though I really like Stihl products.
> 
> Bob



The quiet one is the BR 500. Not the 550.
http://www.stihlusa.com/blowers/BR500.html
The 500 sells for  *$469.95* VS the 550's $429.95

I did not purchase one. I work at a Stihl dealer, and we have the specs posted on the wall next to the blowers. Nobody buys the 550. It's nuts to take the same engine, then restrict it's blowing capacity by adding more weight to the unit with more expensive inferior parts.

As far as the Homelite, I have no information or help. We only sell and service Stihl.

What I can advise is that we have lawn care professionals running the 600 hours a day week after week for years.  

The only issue early on was carbon build up in the combustion chamber. That was solved by using the 100% synthetic Stihl mix.

A funny thought to add:
The engine is a 4-Mix. That is a 4 stroke that uses oil and fuel @ 50:1 -NO crankcase oil. I sold one to a retired automotive engineer. He flat out told me: "It cannot be done" My reply was: "Well Stilh has done it." He didn't believe me.


----------

